# Advice needed-wading from kayak in muddy bottom



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

I am looking for advice about how, or if, I can get out of my kayak and wade through the water. The area I fish has a very soft mud bottom and the water is only 2-3' at the high tide &sometime zero at low.
I'd like to think about waders but am wondering if they would be too hot in 75* air?
Any wader advice? Leg, hip, full?
Thanks
Howard
Hampstead. NC


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Stocking foot waders and a pair of snow shoes to keep from sinking in..just a guess:d


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

here's my advice: why get out, when you have a yak.....keep non-muddy in your yak.....jmo


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd like to get out once in a while to drain the mystery dragon for one. I was out for nine hours today and I had to beach my craft, kneel in the yak and take a squirt down a scupper hole.
Using a cast net is another reason and going by foot from place to place would be a big time saver for me. Where I do most of my fishing right now has a lot of marsh grass islands and a lot of small "bays" separated by these marsh grass islands as well as oyster beds. I could cover a lot more area by foot and do it quicker. The oyster beds are easily walked but there are many more islands with 1-2' of water separating them and the bottom is muck. Latly I'd like to do some fly fishing at some point and, even though I know a lot of people stand in their kayaks, I don't think I'll be doing any standing in mine.
That's three reasons but the main reason is because I need stuff for my kayak. This is America damn it and if I want to get out of my kayak and be comfortable, safe and dry I have the right to do so. 

I am really leaning toward some waist waders but there is nowhere nearby to try any one. Biggest store-Dick's, doesn't carry waist waders at this location. Bunch of dicks.

It's getting a little cooler here too so having something that is water proof AND water tight would be the ticket. Right now I'm using some water proof pants & jacket and these have made me realize the joy in not having my pants wet after a trip fishing.
Thanks
Howard


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Good pair of chest waders. And a spare pair of dry socks just Incase


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm seeing several types of chest waders as I window shop. I'm wondering which would be best for comfort in a kayak. I don't need anything for extra warmth. I'd rather use clothes under light weight waders so I can still stand them when it is warm. Are thin neoprene the most flexible? Which have the least bulky boot?
Thanks


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

challenger said:


> I'm seeing several types of chest waders as I window shop. I'm wondering which would be best for comfort in a kayak. I don't need anything for extra warmth. I'd rather use clothes under light weight waders so I can still stand them when it is warm. Are thin neoprene the most flexible? Which have the least bulky boot?
> Thanks


Stocking foot breathables will be the most flexable and there are no boots to be bulky.
I wear a pair of $5 beack shoes over mine.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

challenger said:


> I'm seeing several types of chest waders as I window shop. I'm wondering which would be best for comfort in a kayak. I don't need anything for extra warmth. I'd rather use clothes under light weight waders so I can still stand them when it is warm. Are thin neoprene the most flexible? Which have the least bulky boot?
> Thanks


I have chest high stocking foot waders, and an old pair of work boots, or Teva type of shoes.
The Tevas if it is mostly sand, the boots in rocks and shells to keep from springing a toe leak.
Get waders loose enough to come out of them quickly if need be.


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

If I look to buy a set of waders online are there any sizing concerns I should know about. Is a size 12 in waders close tothe same shoe size?
What are the breathable made from? It seems like the term breathable and waterproof don't make sense but this must be a specific material unlike neoprene. I like the idea of not wearing a rubber skin like neoprene. I can't imagine a day in a set of neoprene waders ending without a, "not so fresh feeling" . The boys gotta breath.


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

My suggestion is try to avoid stepping out in the mud it will not save time but slow you down. In some areas you can sink up to you hips. A lot of guys will cross shallow areas to reach deeper holes. As far as picking waders I would go to a store and try some on or talk to the people there in the store to help you with your decision. I have a pair of light weight breathables and have stayed in them all day. Also remember that wearing this type of apparel is temperature related In 60-40 degrees you can stay in your gear all day and be comfortable. In the summer I wear surf pants and surf shoes and they dry fast during the high water temps 70-80 degrees. I have been in and out of my waders for 10 hours down at cape hatteras and have been in my kayak for up to 6-7 hrs with no problems.


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

scorpioreno40 said:


> My suggestion is try to avoid stepping out in the mud it will not save time but slow you down. In some areas you can sink up to you hips. A lot of guys will cross shallow areas to reach deeper holes. As far as picking waders I would go to a store and try some on or talk to the people there in the store to help you with your decision. I have a pair of light weight breathables and have stayed in them all day. Also remember that wearing this type of apparel is temperature related In 60-40 degrees you can stay in your gear all day and be comfortable. In the summer I wear surf pants and surf shoes and they dry fast during the high water temps 70-80 degrees. I have been in and out of my waders for 10 hours down at cape hatteras and have been in my kayak for up to 6-7 hrs with no problems.


Thanks for this information. I figured I'd have to test fit some but I loath shopping so I was trying to avoid this.
I think I'll only be in my waders in the winter. So far Iv'e been fine with some waterproof pants with long pants under them on our coldest days so far this year. When it gets in the lowest temps here I think I'll still be OK with waders and long pants. Maybe another layer under the long pants but that would be a very cold day for me and I'd likely opt out of fishing on those days. I really hate cold weather but not so much that I'd give up kayak fishing until Spring.
I'm in search mode now for some breathable chest waders. 
Thanks
Howard


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

RAYTOGS said:


> Stocking foot waders and a pair of snow shoes to keep from sinking in..just a guess:d


I second the snow shoes, sucking mud is the worst. 

Peeing down a scupper doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

Yakkin said:


> I second the snow shoes, sucking mud is the worst.
> 
> Peeing down a scupper doesn't sound so bad.



I think I've decided on breathable boot-foot chest waders. I wore some heavy boots yesterday and using the rudder pedals was not a problem. As for the thick mud I am just going to stay away from it. I've done some more exploration in this creek and around the small islands that I'm interested in wading around have a hard oyster shell bottom surrounding them which are easy to walk on with boots. 
Now I have to cyber shop for a good, but not crazy $, set.
Thanks


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

challenger said:


> I think I've decided on breathable boot-foot chest waders. I wore some heavy boots yesterday and using the rudder pedals was not a problem. As for the thick mud I am just going to stay away from it. I've done some more exploration in this creek and around the small islands that I'm interested in wading around have a hard oyster shell bottom surrounding them which are easy to walk on with boots.
> Now I have to cyber shop for a good, but not crazy $, set.
> Thanks



LL BEAN EMERGRER WADERS. Best I've ever owned.


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

surffshr said:


> LL BEAN EMERGRER WADERS. Best I've ever owned.


Dk you have boot foot? I looked at these & the boot foot are $110.00 more than stocking foot? Yikes!
I was thinking boot foot but I imagine I could get stocking foot and purchase a pair of awesome boots for the saved money.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

For those of you looking for waders Red Drum Tackle is having a 50% off sale in part due to the bridge being closed and business being off.
They ship anywhere!


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

I use some chest high breathable Frogg Togg waders with boot feet. I've used them in 70 degree weather surf fishing with just some under armor underneath and a T shirt and been very comfortable. I also Kakak fish, but have yet to wear the waders in my Kayak. I plan on it soon but for cold weather. I imagine the breathable waders are better suited for versatility. I've never owned or used neoprene waders, but would guess they are hotter and less comfortable to use when it's hot out. 
I plan to wear a couple layer under the Frogg Toggs, and a dry top paddle jacket to target stripers in 40-50 degree on the yak soon.
Some folks are certain that waders in a kayak is a terrible idea. Here are some videos debunking that myth (with breathables anyways)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYwG52p4yjs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtgYP3Xrhdo

One thing I would be concerned about, is stepping in super deep soft mud, all by your self. Getting stuck in that situation, you could probably abandon the waders and swim out. Maybe. Good luck with that. Perhaps trying testing new area mud with your paddle or stakeout pole first.


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

jef400dread said:


> I use some chest high breathable Frogg Togg waders with boot feet. I've used them in 70 degree weather surf fishing with just some under armor underneath and a T shirt and been very comfortable. I also Kakak fish, but have yet to wear the waders in my Kayak. I plan on it soon but for cold weather. I imagine the breathable waders are better suited for versatility. I've never owned or used neoprene waders, but would guess they are hotter and less comfortable to use when it's hot out.
> I plan to wear a couple layer under the Frogg Toggs, and a dry top paddle jacket to target stripers in 40-50 degree on the yak soon.
> Some folks are certain that waders in a kayak is a terrible idea. Here are some videos debunking that myth (with breathables anyways)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYwG52p4yjs
> ...


Do these run fairly true to size? I have a size 12 foot and some cheap waders I purchased many years ago are huge. I suppose the people that make these figure that a size 12 foot means some huge gut?

I am 6'2" and have long legs so I don't want size 12 foot, size 54 chest and size 30" inseem?
Thanks


----------

